# What is it?



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

I found this seedling today, may be too young to ID. It appears to be a tree or shrub, has a woody stem. The red leaf tips caught my eye. In eastern PA, zone 6.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

It's one of the photinias. 

I think that is Photinia _serratifolia. _Or maybe Photinia _davidii_ (aka David's photinia).


----------

